# Jolie very young Golden Ret. Spayed & Two Pups at Adams in west Union, OH



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

I emd. all of the OH Golden Rescues and Almost Heaven and nobody has helped Jolie.
Now they have 2 GR/Aussie Mix Pups there- their names are GEM and SNIKKERS

Now they have two adorable golden ret./aussie mix pups there.
young Jolie, Golden Ret. that was spayed is still there and I emld. all the OH and the WV rescue awhile ago she is gorgeous
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=10806846 Jolie

http://search.petfinder.com/shelter...d=OH505&tmpl=0&lat=&long=&preview=1&sort=Pups

JOLIE-spayed 



Golden Retriever [Mix]
Medium Young Female Dog 
Adams County Dog Pound, West Union, OH


----------



## Argos' Mom (Jun 2, 2008)

I know absolutely nothing about rescues, but I live in Ohio. I will try emailing them as well. If I remember correctly it was close to Cinci. I can't believe no one has taken her. She is so beautiful. I really hope some helps her and the new pups. Maybe a bunch of us emailing them relentlessly will make one of them give in lol.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Argo's Mom*

Argo's Mom:

would you email all the Ohio Gold. Ret. Rescues and Almost heaven in WV
for Jolie and the two pups.

I think West Union, OH is near Cinci.

Yes-Look at this Mapquest-it's 1 hr. 22 mins.
from West Union to Cinci.
http://www.mapquest.com/maps/West+Union+OH/Cincinnati+OH/

Now they have two adorable golden ret./aussie mix pups there.
young Jolie, Golden Ret. that was spayed is still there and I emld. all the OH and the WV rescue awhile ago she is gorgeous
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/dis...petid=10806846 Jolie

http://search.petfinder.com/shelterS...ew=1&sort=Pups

JOLIE-spayed
How We Can Be Reached: 

You can call us @ 1-937-544-2431, please be patient we may not be near the phone. If you have an EMERGENCY and get no answer at the pound please call 937-544-2314. 

For rescue and transport information please email [email protected] 

For adoption information and information on the dogs in the pound please email [email protected] 

If you would like to sponsor a dog through the Adams County Humane Society please contact the secretary Karen Franklin @ 937-587-2581. 

You can also send monetary donations to the address below, please mark your envelope "dog pound". 

Adams Cty Commissioners 
110 W. Main Street 
West Union, OH 45693 
937-544-3286 

Our usual *OPEN* hours are: 
11 am - 2 pm MTWF , 
9 am- 1 pm Saturdays 
(Thursdays, Sundays and evenings by appointment only) 


Where We Are Located: 

11260 St. Rt. 41. West Union, OH 45693. *The pound is located on Route 41 BEHIND the County Garage, across the street from Walmart and Long John Silvers.


----------



## Argos' Mom (Jun 2, 2008)

Karen,
I emailed and contacted on sites of all of the Ohio Golden Retriever rescues that I could find as well as Almost Heaven in West Virginia. Hopefully someone will step in or contact me. Something, anything. I'll keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## Argos' Mom (Jun 2, 2008)

I got 2 responses from Almost Heaven GRR. 

1st response:
Hi Christie:

Trying to arrange transport and pull from this shelter was a nightmare (as I recall) in the past.

There are Golden rescues closer to them. Have you checked with them?

2nd response:


Hi Christie:

I did look the dogs up on Petfinder. Sadly, I just don't see enough golden retriever there to be able to help at this time.

Carol 
Almost Heaven Golden Retriever Rescue and Sanctuary, Inc.
[email protected]
[email protected]
http://www.almostheaven-golden-retriever-rescue.org

This really saddens me. I hope that the other rescues are more helpful. Maybe, I should start checking with rescues that deal with all breeds. Hopefully, I will hear more tomorrow. I was really impressed with how quickly they got back with me though.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Argo's Mom*

Argo's Mom:

Thanks so much.

Chris from Adams just said that Jolie was rescued.

Maybe if you tried a mixed breed rescue for the pups.

There are three or four dogs marked URGENT on Adams site, if you'd like to try some rescues for them: One is Aust. Shep, Mix and One a terrier mix,
one is a Boxer Mix and one is a Boxer/Pitt Mix.

Thanks!!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

So glad Jolie was rescued. She looks so sweet.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Argo's Mom*

Argo's Mom: Yes, I EMLD ALL of the Ohio GR Rescues, but that was sometime ago.

Can you please email all of the OH ones about the 2 puppies?


----------



## Argos' Mom (Jun 2, 2008)

I would be happy to try again for the puppies. I did get a reply from one lady from a rescue that said unfortunately she is in Utah until the 20th. So, maybe she can be of some help in the future. I saw your message last night and am going to get to work on finding some rescues that handle other breeds. I did find a few but they only wanted purebreds or toy breeds and then it was time to get the kittens to the vet. So, I will work on that some more. I hate to see any dog get put down for lack of a good home. I'm so glad Jolie was rescued. She looked like a real sweetie. I'll keep you updated.


----------



## Argos' Mom (Jun 2, 2008)

Btw, I can't get the link for the pups to work for me. Is it working for anyone else? I hate to send it out and it be no good.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sorry Links didn't work*

Sorry Links didn't work-was at work all day so unable to get on.

Here is Gem:
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11067562

Here is Snikkers:
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11067644

If that ever happens again, just click on adams site and click on adoptable pets

http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/OH505.html


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Argos' Mom said:


> Btw, I can't get the link for the pups to work for me. Is it working for anyone else? I hate to send it out and it be no good.


 It's an error on the PF site. I have emailed them to let them know.

Please don't get disappointed with the rescues if they won't/can't take mixes in. We try to do it when we have room, but people do not come to a golden rescue to adopt a mix. The good news is, if we are short on purebreds, we can take in mixes and adopt them fairly quickly if they are the right mix. When I started with the rescue, we had a golden/gsd mix who stayed in the program for 30 months before we made him a permanent foster and he stayed in his foster home. We know goldens. We are not as familiar with the other breeds and their temperaments, which is another problem.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Fostermom*

Fostermom:

I understand what you're saying that the rescues cannot always take in mixes.

There are many people like my Husband and I though, that adopted our Smooch from a Golden Ret. Rescue and I don't remember if she was listed as a mix or Golden Ret., but we would have adopted her anyway.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Karen519 said:


> Fostermom:
> 
> I understand what you're saying that the rescues cannot always take in mixes.
> 
> There are many people like my Husband and I though, that adopted our Smooch from a Golden Ret. Rescue and I don't remember if she was listed as a mix or Golden Ret., but we would have adopted her anyway.


I agree and as a principle, I offer to foster the odd mixes, like the black ones. But that is so I can try to get more dogs in our program.


----------

